# My moms nigies had their kids! :)



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

3 bucklings and 1 doeling.... I lOVE the little blue eyed, buckskin with wattles! He is so darned cute.  The dam is unregistered the sire is registered.


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

Such cuties! I love wattles


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Sharp momma and kids-congrats to her! :stars:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations! Those are some cute kids and gorgeous mama.


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Super cute!! I bet your Mom is giddy


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Very Cute  
I love the colors of the Mom what did Dad look like?

Suellen


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

Those sure are some cuties The little buckling we just had on sunday looks just like your little black ones identical twin. We posted his picture under kidding koral "preterm kid.need a little help"!


----------

